# So Fix mal Tach sagen!



## maierchen (19 März 2008)

Einen Wunderhübschen guten Abend !
Ich bin maierchen komme aus der Eifel und hab die 30 seit geraumer Zeit 
überschritten! Und dachte mir "ein junges ,aufsteigendes board "hört sich gut
an,Da gehen wir mal Schauen.
Und genau das tu ich jetzt!:thumbup:

Mit freundlichem Guß maierchen!


----------



## Katzun (19 März 2008)

*hehe* herzlich willkommen maierchen in unsere kleinen runde.

da ich dich ja schon von woanders her kenne, bin ich mir sicher das du eine bereicherung fürs board bist:thumbup:

wünsche dir auch hier viel spaß

grüsse,

katzun


----------



## Muli (19 März 2008)

Auch ich heisse dich herzlich Willkommen und wünsche dir viel Spaß an Board.
Ich hoffe du findest was du suchst und hast Freude an dieser Community!

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Tokko (19 März 2008)

Kommt mir doch bekannt vor.

Auch von mir viel Spaß und Welcome on Board.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## AMUN (20 März 2008)

Hallo maierchen,

auch ich heiße dich willkommen on Board und wünsche dir hier viel Spaß


Grüße
Amun


----------

